# New owner of Hobie Power Skiff



## Long218

Hey there, new to the world of skiffs.
Just bought a 1984 15’ Hobie Power Skiff with original 70hp Evinrude. It’s a little rough but looking for more info about the boats and what customizations ppl have done. I’m in Northern Ca, Delta fisherman


----------



## Long218

Where did you put your rod holders for transport


----------



## Long218

I’m not sure if I’m doing this forum stuff right?


----------



## Long218

Did you modify the front fiberglass seat


----------



## Zika

Welcome aboard. Your posts are showing up fine. There have been a few Hobie Skiffs mentioned in threads here in the past. Hopefully some owners will chime in with suggestions.

Are you fishing for stripers, LMB or what species in the Delta?


----------



## Long218

Zika said:


> Welcome aboard. Your posts are showing up fine. There have been a few Hobie Skiffs mentioned in threads here in the past. Hopefully some owners will chime in with suggestions.
> 
> Are you fishing for stripers, LMB or what species in the Delta?


Hi there, normally stripers, but I grew up on the LMB, now more of a seasonal spring thing.


----------



## Boneheaded

If i can figure out how to post picture ill share my hps, far as modifications what are you looking to do? Awesoeme boat, it took me 4 years to find the "right one" ENJOY!


----------



## Boneheaded




----------



## firecat1981

You are going to want to search for threads from Cut Runner. His Power skiff was feared on an episode of Project: Dreamboat.


----------



## Long218

Boneheaded said:


> If i can figure out how to post picture ill share my hps, far as modifications what are you looking to do? Awesoeme boat, it took me 4 years to find the "right one" ENJOY!


I was wanting to figure out how to hook up/mount a wash deck pump and bait table. Where ppl mounted rod holders for travel that wouldn’t get in way . If there was a way run my control cables under the deck and options for seats, as the previous owner hacked the console bench


----------



## Long218

Is


Boneheaded said:


> View attachment 24099


what year is your hps? Did you change the console?


----------



## Boneheaded

mine is an 85, far as I know the floor is full of foam. Gunwales are hollow though. The console was like none I’ve ever seen on one of these, I just cut it down as short as I could.


----------



## Boneheaded




----------



## Long218

Boneheaded said:


> View attachment 24162


Wow that’s a good lookin deck. If it’s not too much to see, where does your controls feed from


----------



## Boneheaded

That ugly tube you can see in the one picture with the console off. I’m gonna get around to making a rear deck and a side console


----------



## Long218

Boneheaded said:


> View attachment 24161
> mine is an 85, far as I know the floor is full of foam. Gunwales are hollow though. The console was like none I’ve ever seen on one of these, I just cut it down as short as I could.


Okay, did you hollow out the foam? I opened my cover and it’s full of foam. I’ve been peeking through holes in the deck with a camera can’t see nearly as much open space as you have for wiring ?


----------



## Brian Logan

BFFF2055-DD56-48F3-8B39-F353EB7D7882




__
Brian Logan


__
Apr 21, 2018











  








298CDECF-3F71-4F2B-BBAE-272B7EEC92C1




__
Brian Logan


__
Apr 21, 2018









Long218 said:


> Okay, did you hollow out the foam? I opened my cover and it’s full of foam. I’ve been peeking through holes in the deck with a camera can’t see nearly as much open space as you have for wiring ?


Here’s mine. Recently refurbished.


----------

